# due to start clomid 1st time...no monitoring



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am due to start 50mg of clomid for 3 months for the first time as prescribed by my consultant (private). When I last saw him, he gave me a note to take to my GP which requested the prescription. We agreed that I would see the cons. again in a few months if it hadn't been successful. 

Having read a few posts on here though I realise that women are usually monitored or scanned when on clomid, but there has been no mention of this. I haven't seen my GP for months and just dealt with the receptionist when dropping off the note/ collecting the prescription.

Would appreciate some guidance as to whether I should book an appt with my GP. 

Something else I have seen mentioned in other posts is progesterone levels...forgive my ignorance but is this the '21 day' test? I test my own ovulation but this has never been tested by my GP or consultant. 

Any advice appreciated

Love Jo
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jo

I am on my last and 3rd cycle of clomid and im not being monitored either (mine was prescribed by gp) she just said that if i have any luck to come back for a scan to see how many embies there are (ovulate naturally anyway) Some people do get monitored though so if you are worried contact your gp. 
The 21 test is your progesterone test (think i have spelt that right)  i would pop along and go for a day 21 test, i went for one last month off my own back and it was 42 which i was told was perfect 
i went on day 23 though as ovulated day 16 and last cycle was day 30. hope that helps 
good luck
I too have endo and right tube removed due too 2 ectopics so in simular situation.
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i didnt have scans when i was on clomid but i did have 21 day progesterone bloods done by my gp 
You should ask gp to do them for you to see if you are ovulating 



suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Not everyone has monitoring on clomid. I ovulate naturally but was prescribed clomid to boost (release more eggs) & had scans for first 3mths but not the last 3mths (I'm not on clomid now)...I had several progesterone blood tests before clomid (came back between 61-81 nmol/l) and then I had a couple of progesterone tests whilst on clomid (1st mth on clomid was 103 nmol/l & 4th mth was 105 nmol/l) We are having private treatment so basically pay for whatever we want. Any progesterone level over 30 indicates ovulation (some clinics say level has to be over 40)  You also need to be aware that different labs use different measurements and ranges...10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l.

Progesterone tests are usually done on cd21 although this is really only good if you have a regular 28 days cycle...progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation so this is ideally when you should have tested eg if you don't ovulate until cd18 then best to get progesterone tested on cd25...if tested too early or too late then may not provide accurate information. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area on the follicle where the egg ruptured...this is the only test that can really confirm ovulation happened. 

Although OPK's can detect the LH surge they can't confirm ovulation as some women may get the LH surge but still not ovulate/release an egg. Also, if you have PCOS this can effect the OPK so isn't always reliable.

I would speak to your consultant...if you are paying privately then you can request a follicle tracking scan & progesterone blood test, at least for the 1st month to see how you respond to the clomid.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Jo,

I've also just started Clomid 50 mg and I also have Metformin as I have suspect polycistic ovaries.  I have also had my right tube removed and my left tube had scar tissue which has now been removed.  My consultant (private) prescribed three months of clomid and said I should go back and see him in 4 months if nothing positive has happened.  I am not currently being montored but he said after four months if I wanted to increase my dose then he would prob have to start monitoring as with a higher dose get more into the realms of multiple birth, although it is still a higher risk anyway on 50 mg.

I've just finished my five pills and am just about to start mbs every other day.  Told DP he is not allowed to work away this week.  I think he will reap the rewards.

Hope this helps.

Shaz


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

hi there
this is my second time on clomid, 1st resulting in my clomid baby now 2 on my 3rd cycle.. i was perscribed this by my consultant and didnt have bloods done or anything this time im on my second cycle and gonna go see dr tommorrow see if i can get bloods done in middle cycle to see if im ovulating..

so maybe its worth asking ur gp? but if they perscribed it they must be ahppy to give it you they usually leaev it to the consultants

kerrie


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I am currently on my 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg as prescribed by my fertility spec (NHS) because I have sporadic ovulation and endo. I also lost my left tube cos of ectopic last year. I had a scan the first month but no day 21 BT and now im on my own so to speak. I'm thinking of asking my GP for a day 21 Prog test next month though if no BFP this time,

It seems sme get just scans, some just BT some both and some nothing!!? very odd if you ask me, but still. 
Good luck.  Jo x


----------

